# Type A transmission fluid?



## rboman32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a newly acquired 67 GTO...it calls for type A transmission fluid for the power steering....

I know that Type A is no longer made, but I went and bought a DEX/MERC at the auto parts store as this was recommended by the clerk. The current fluid appears to be clear, but what I bought is red...

Recommended product or is this safe to put into the power steering fluid? If not, what should I buy?

First Post!!

Many thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It is safe to put in but if you wanted clear fluid they should offer power steering fluid at any parts store, which is clear.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The old Type A was red, so using the current incarnation of Dexron/Mercon is just fine.


----------

